# Geez, am I all alone...?



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm a homesteading veteran... Retired Naval Aviator (June '10), cashed it all in to move to a semi remote mountain in southern West Virginia and pseudo-homestead.

We bought an overgrown 53 acre farm with a shack of a house on it and got to work. We (wife & 2 boys, 7 and 14) built, and now live in a 32X48 insulated concrete "barn" while we rebuild on the shack homesite. It's really nice, and we're debating the "need" to build a new "real" house... But, that's the argument I used to get my wife to sign off on buying the sawmill  

So far, I've built a cool chicken tractor, and purchased 10 hens that the boys love to play with and collect their eggs. We have 4 semi-feral horses that roam around the mountain, and we've taken to feeding them (please, smack me!), because they're just such beautiful animals. So they kinda belong to us. 

We're working on building our livestock barn, and fencing *gulp* 4500 feet of perimeter. We plan to have a couple milk goats and 3 head of Highland cattle by first snowfall. 

Our end state is to produce enough free-range / organic chicken/eggs/milk/meat to provide for us, and a little bit to sell or barter with.

~Mark


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

You're definitely not alone. You are now a member of one of the best internet communities available. You will find many people who share the same dreams, and many who would consider your dream to be a nightmare. Best of all, you will find a wealth of information about nearly anything you need to know, and your input is most welcome.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Sounds like you are on the right track to semi- independence .
Not alone at all, a lot of vets do the same thing, me included. We are mostly into tree farming and veges.
Good luck with it and welcome back, good luck with it ! !


----------



## barber lady (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome Home and Welcome to HT. You won't find a better bunch of folks for info and even if you just want to vent! Beautiful area you live in. After I stopped working for the VA I drove a big truck for 10 years. Drove through parts of WV. many times. I know your challenge will be well worth it. Sounds like the kids are having fun!!


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Not alone by any stretch there Mark


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Nope, not alone. I'm a vet and DH is still on active duty for 3 more years. We have a couple of acres in middle Georgia and are trying to raise most of our own food on it.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well there are several of us Military Veterans here on HT... Myself, I am a Beirut Era Marine Corps Vet.

It is a different life being out in the country, than being in a structured military environment, living in on-base housing. 

Plus no more having to stand in formation at O-dark thirty, while wearing a uniform!


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Navy Retiree here, been homesteading since I retired


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

My DH retired out of the Navy in 1999, did 20 years. We have been small farm owners ever since.

Sadly, he has had to work outside jobs to keep us going. We both dream of being able to live off the tiny amount of retirement pay. 
But with some people wanting to cut or take away Military retirement pay right now.. DH has to keep working.
We won't trade living way out in the countryside for anything though.

Just in case you all have not seen the news on this..
http://www.military.com/features/0,15240,218378,00.html?ESRC=mr.nl


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Brooks:
DH retired Navy Chief Electronics Tech. I've been lurking on HT for about 3 months and just finally started posting a week or so ago. Our familly has no land yet, we are paying off our diesel truck first, then we plan to rent our house (it's in the city on a postage stamp) and purchase a small farm. Right now we are learning soap making, diffn't types of preserving foods, hunting, shooting, etc...We are also prepping a years supply of food & goods. So I guess you could say we are in the beginning stages. You are so fortunate to already have the land and many of the buildings!


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

Nope. You're not alone.

Marine Corps vet here. Arty/Naval Gunfire FO and FAC. 

From the IP I've got a TOT for a WP round. Request TOF to AP. On my "mark". Call me when you roll into your "pop" to verify direction of target. I will clear hot. Standby.."Mark-Fire-Over" 

Sometimes I miss it.

Good luck with your operation. You will love it.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Welcome, you're about to make the best PLF on the best DZ there is.......(your own!!).

Fox.
Paratrooper, 
Class of '68.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm ex-Navy myself, Nuke EM1(SS).


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Air Force vet here, but I have no homestead. I keep trying, but so far the dream has eluded me.

Nomad


----------



## 10ecn (Mar 12, 2010)

Veterans are without a doubt, the largest fraternal organization in the country, going all the way back to Washington himself. There are lots of us out here, with the same dreams Glad your's is becoming a reality, you've certainly earned it. Well done, Sir, and congratulations.


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

Warms me to hear from you all! If you're passing through my neck of the woods, drop a line. We've room by woodstove and plenty of coffee to go with the chat! 

I've been busying myself clearing out over growth for the past couple weeks. I have a JD TLB 110 with a 72" brush grapple... wow, that thing just eats up the brush! So far I've added about 5 acres of soon-to-be grazing pasture. On a down side, my JD 4520 has decided to quit working-again. It's a hydostatic transmission, and once again, the computer has locked out the pedals. JD reset it about 4 times while under warranty, despite my demanding a new computer (they didn't see it as fixing the _symptom_, not the _problem_...). Now it's out of warranty. Guess I know where the next retirement check will go...
Sawmill (TimberKing B-20) saw some action as I started to saw 8X8 poles for the barn. My chickens seem to really like sawdust, they flock to the mill when I'm working it. I don't think they'll be as excited when I drop a piece of slab wood onto them! 

~Mark


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

DH is ex Navy as well ET1 (SS)

We got this little spread while he was in, thinking to sell when he retired LOL instead we are living our version of the dream here on it.
Good luck


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Greetings! We enjoy all your posts. I haven't posted here in awhile. Here's something to keep you from being "lonely".

DH and I are Marine vets. We started our life together as high-school sweethearts. He was in Beirut during the tragedy and was scheduled for a promotion interview later that Sunday morning. He never cared about being promoted after that, not to mention, the records were destroyed along with many brave Marines (and I believe Navy). 

Our oldest son was born in May, just days before he left. He is an E-6 in the Air National Guard and deploying soon.

Our younger son served in Iraq as a Marine reservist and traded places with the gunny's radio man a day before another AV (that he would have been in) got hit by a roadside bomb. Between that and a fatal firefight where his buddy was hit and died at his feet, he has a lot of memories to deal with.

Being a Marine (always a Marine) was one of the best things we ever did, albeit quite dangerous for DH in the 0311 field (C Co 1/8). I was in base supply at LeJeune.

Today, DH and I are fighting a battle of Constitutional rights that is absolutely unbelievable and we have the USMC to thank for our perseverance in this fight.

"Out here" the First Amendment doesn't mean much to "law enforcement" (or county prosecuting attorneys). And since they have basically no respect for it, they proceed to also violate Fourth Amendment rights routinely. They also do not believe in citizen self-defense.

The sheriff and PA have now attacked our oldest son in the felony charge case against me and this is their basis: _âI observed a white, pick-up truck with an easily visible rifle on a gun rack parked in front of the Hocking County Sheriff's Office and beside our office during the trial. At the time, there were several other parking spaces closer to the courthouse available.â_, apparently referring to our son's _(âintimidatingâ) _truck. 

DH and I were attacked by a deputy with pepper spray right outside our home for protesting AEP completely blocking the township road (465 feet away from our home, a 60' drop) and our driveway at 5:15 pm on September 9, 2009. We never got out of our truck until we were parked by our sidewalk.

The deputy has lied in his report and in the trial that I kicked him so he had to mace me (after he came down our driveway once the trucks moved out of the road). He claims he had a right to drive down our driveway to cite me for disorderly conduct (yelling out the window of our truck and honking the horn in protest). He had no citation in his hand, only handcuffs. DH was doing the same, but was never arrested, although he was pepper sprayed twice trying to get the deputy off me.

Needless to say, we made it very clear in the trial that our Constitutional rights had been violated and the deputy had no probable cause to ever come near our home. I had a right to self-defense of the onslaught of being attacked from behind and maced. I fled the best I could and he kept coming. What's a girl, now without her protector in sight to do? 

The deputy was being paid $30/hour by AEP, because AEP wanted us to say something, anything, to claim "interference" with their easement the same court had awarded to them by eminent domain, cutting down over 100 of our trees and planting poles and guy wires in our pasture fields on both sides of the road, doing so WITHOUT ANY ROAD PERMIT and refusing to apply for one! If we "interferred", then they can file contempt charges and confiscate our jury award (we have never fully received) for the eminent domain back. See how the 5th amendment works? One that needs abolished IMO. They violated 2 Ohio Statutes in getting the eminent domain decision and the courts all looked the other way. We had told them we would discuss an underground easement 2 years before they filed the appropriation action, but that wasn't good enough for them. In AEP's engineer's own words to my husband, "AEP could easily bury the line, but they intend to make an example out of you people".

After a hung jury on self-defense (despite our objection, the judge had told the jury erroneously that no one has a right to resist an unlawful arrest), the PA has decided they are going to re-try me for assault on a "peace" officer.

We never dreamed we would have to fight harder for the U.S. Constitution "out here" than in the military, but with all the sheople in the country, it takes those of us who know right from wrong to make a stand.

I am proud to be a Marine, always a Marine. I may not be a grunt, but I've got the spirit. 

(BTW, they attacked our military service in the trial)

I don't normally give out personal info, but I am passionate about spreading word of this injustice. If we lose, you all and your children and grandchildren lose too. We would also lose all our personal possessions, and our 118a homestead we worked 20 years for (purchased from my grandmother who I adored) and we know that, because the outstanding legal fees are more than our equity. We have an (expensive) attorney who believes in us. We are going straight up the hill and watching our backs. (There has already been a death threat made against me via USPS.)

Semper Fi
mamagoose
_Living off the grid since 1991, now with electric poles and wires and two towers forced upon our once beautiful landscape._

http://logandaily.com/articles/2010/08/22/news/doc4c6f41708b965571282624.txt


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

Semper Fi, Mamagoose! Keep up the fight! Although I'm a Navy guy, 16 weeks of AOCS with Marine Corps DI's gives a bit more spit-and-shine than most Navy types!

I'm with you on the Constitution. Few have read it, and even fewer give a sh*t about it. Most local law types are out to show us who's boss. You better bend to my will, or we'll get you... that sorta mindset. My wife and I both open carry, and being new in town, we get the stares. So far, no one has said anything- although I do love to talk about why we carry. Often people are simply ignorant of their Rights (by design??). We do have concealed carry permits just in case a law type says it wasn't clearly visible from all three sides. My wife has a sticker on her truck : I carry a gun because a cop is too heavy. Get's a lot of thumbs up!
Suppose all this type of stuff is why we choose to live the life we live...


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.dispatch.com/live/conten...grid.ART_ART_11-18-08_B1_JQBU2RF.html?sid=101

Here's a better link to mamagooses story.


----------



## 4piecesof8 (Apr 7, 2010)

My Husband retired Army, I served 11 yrs in the USAF. We homestead, home school, race sled dogs, and raise children some time in between feeding the chickens, geese and goats! Welcome to HT. I look forward to seeing more posts in this section. I stopped coming here for a short while because it felt like I was alone here too. Yay! People to chat with now!!!!


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

4piecesof8,

Wow, Alaska! I'm a bit envious! I always wanted to live in Alaska, but never had the chance. Although I looked on-line at some properties, my wife wasn't onboard with it. On city-data.com, there's a picture link to Alaska..simply stunning!

I look forward to chatting with you!

~Mark


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Love your presence Brooks WV. We are considering moving to Vermont after living here all of our lives. Not only because we love snow and to ski, but because citizens don't have to ask the government for permission to carry a concealed handgun there!

Motion for acquittal/dismissal to be heard Monday. A civil rights lawsuit is the only thing that is going to get this county's attention regarding the Constitution.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

mammagoose - wow your DH is another Beirut Era Leatherneck? I was at 29 Palms as a 0311 "Grunt" at that time/ also was a 0331 for a time. 










Plus earlier in my service, back in November 1979 was when the Iranians took over the American Embassy in Tehran. So there were a couple of times I thought I was going to war while stationed in the 1st MarDiv. I went to M.C.R.D. San Diego, so I am considered a West Coast "Hollywood Marine".

Also as a WM you might want to know that at the Sgt Grit website, there are new items specifically for WM's - 'The Fewer, The Prouder'..

I feel for your legal battle. I myself have chosen a more worthy adversary - The US Government/ US Dept. of Labor - Office of Worker's Compensation Program under the 'Federal Employee's Compensation Act'. As a injured federal civil servant, I have the assistance of my local US Congressman and US Senator, while trying to be like David (my name) and Goliath.

My plan of battle is to inflict lots and lots of very nasty paper cuts. That and Marines do not ever give up or quit when the going gets tough. I sure try to stand up for my own rights, and the rights of others.

Watch the movie - "The Pantagon Wars" with Kelsey Grammer. It is about an Air Force Lt. Colonel assigned to the Pantagon to work with the Army on testing the Bradley Fighting Vehicle. 

I watch that movie to give me the inspiration on how to make the 'rule book' work, for my side of the fight. It has been onging for soooo long, I have boxes and boxes of paper records, and now from 2002 the electronic records of my claim on several CD-ROMs.

Thank goodness I have the VA to assist with my on going medical care, that the US Dept. of Labor - Worker's Comp refuses to deal with even now. To find an attorney that practices Federal Worker's Comp law is darned near impossible, and the injured has to pay up front into an escrow account (Federal Law - under US Code Title 5).

Even here in California, I found it easy to get a CCW license in my County. 
Plus when I am requalifying at the range, my instructor a Korea Era Marine, has me fire first as to show how to fire in a combat situtation. I have scared the 'little old ladies' that carry a CCW out at the range, with my rapid fire/ swapping out magazines in an aggressive but safe manner. Plus the County Sheriff's folks know me and I get along with most of them.

Let your DH know that over on the S&EP thread I posted of my neighbors and myself catching criminal tresspassers and detaining them on 8-1-2010. (do a search using my screen name over in S&EP) 

This happened at dusk while I was armed with a bolt action Mosin-Nagant M-44 bayonet tipped rifle (I didn't take my M-1 Garand or 1903 Springfield), while wearing my web (782) gear pistol belt and two OD pistol magazine pouches (4 magazines), a semi-auto pistol in a full flap leather holster marked USMC, and a 2nd semi-auto pistol in a tanker's/ pilots M-7 (?) leather shoulder holster, dressed in my woodland pattern cammie blouse, and a USMC ball cap. The youngsters I detained until the Sheriff's Deputies arrived 35 minutes after my cell phone call - complied with my loud authorative commands issued in a military voice to "HALT", "get on the ground", and "do not move".

I posted over in GC forum on the "topic of the yahoos claiming false medals (Medal of Honor) and claiming to be Marines. There is a photo of myself in my Dress Blues from our local Veteran's Honor Guard. Yes we have a S/SGT, SGT, CPL, and a L/CPL (myself) all with our Dress Blues uniforms, and we all belong to/ or are Post Officers to the local American Legion, VFW, and the Marine Corps League.

So keep up the fight and Semper Fi...



















Yet this one says it all, about us Jarheads...










*Good Night Chesty, where ever you are!!!!*


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

Welcome to WV. I retired from the US Navy in January 1992 (Air Traffic Controller) and then did 10 years with US Customs in Orlando,FL. Took an early retirement just to leave Orlando. My wife and I have 14 acres in Clendenin. We've been working on it little by little, but life got in the way when the state offered me a job, and the racoons got my chickens. It's alot of work and we still have along way to go but it's all worth it. Drop me a line and I just might stop down and take you up on that cup of coffee.
Steve


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

radiofish,

DH and I enjoyed your post.

The Columbus Dispatch ran another article today.

http://www.dispatch.com/live/conten...ht-aep-are-left-fighting-the-law.html?sid=101

What the "confrontation" was about was aparently edited out. FREE SPEECH - protest of unlawfully blocking a public road and driveway from INSIDE a person's vehicle. Never an arrestable offense, not even a citable offense. See Hackbart v Pittsburgh. http://online.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/hackbert.pdf


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

"...Mrs. Ogle then kicked the deputy in the crotch." :hysterical: 

The best line in the story IMO!! On a serious note, how is it that a corporation can "hire" a LEO to "protect" their interests? They cannot "sell" their [presumed] authority to the highest bidder. In the employ of AEP, they're nothing more than security guards. Does the county executive approve of this double-dipping? Maybe time...and I can't believe Im saying this... to call the ACLU.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

mamagoose - I finally got to read the article... 

Some of the comments are from folks who have no clue of reality it seems.

How did they try to demean your time serving in the Corps? 
Did it make you aggressive? 
Blood Thirsty? 
Out for revenge?
Turn you into a 'Gun-Happy Marine', such as my neighbors describe me??

The Two 'Ex-Marines'???? 
I thought that an ex-marine, was one kicked out of the Corps with a Dishonorable Discharge?? 

What about us Honorably Discharged Veterans of the United States Marine Corps?

I feel for your battle against the 'big guys'.. So you can't have a campfire and drink coffee where you want to on your property now????

On the legal case of the tresspassers being caught - where my front neighbor (whose father was a WWII Marine Paratrooper [Para-Marine] in the 1st Marine Parachute Battalion on Guadalcanal, and with the 28th Regiment/ 5th Marine Division on Iwo Jima), our other neighbor that blocked them in with his truck, the 85 year old landowner (Elanore), her son, and myself are descending to our County District Attorney's Office on Thursday 9-2-2010. 

It seems that the D.A.'s Office is "dropping the charges in the name of justice"! 

Say what! 

When they were caught at gunpoint/ bayonet point taken away in handcuffs and charged with "criminal tresspassing, unlawful occupation of a building, and criminal mischief". I never pointed a weapon muzzle at them, never touched them, never mussed a hair on their heads, or never put the boots to them.

So at least 4 of us will be down there raising the roof of the court house, wanting to know what it takes to get a criminal caught at gunpoint red-handed in the criminal act, to be prosecuted. One kid that was released was arrested for selling drugs 3 days later, down on the town plaza. What a criminal mastermind he is!!!

In 2004 down at my old place, I caught at gunpoint a burglar breaking into my 4X4 that was parked inside a building. The Sheriff's Deputy arrested him, but he never went before a judge either. My one Czech CZ-52 semi-auto pistol chambered in 7.62X25mm Tokarev (Soviet-Bloc submachinegun round) has had a lot of miles put on it, as my main CCW weapon.

I am originally from Detroit, and remember how they do things back in the old country!!! 
Jimmy Hoffa hasn't turned up yet, has he?

I joined the Marine Corps to escape from Detroit, because I figured that they would issue me a weapon, train me to accurately fire it, and possibly allow me to send ordinance downrange if necessary.

Semper Fi

and in words of the often misquoted pharse, "dam-n the torpedos, full speed ahead"


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I retired in 2001, we have 150 acres of forest land with 1/4 mile of river frontage. 

Goats, sheep, hogs, chickens, ducks, beehives, ...

Raised beds, apple orchard, fruit orchard, greenhouses, ...

We are building our own house. 


ET1(SS) USN retired

USS George C. Marshall SSBN 654(b)
USS Simon Lake AS-33
USS Casimir Pulaski SSBN 633(g)
USS Alaska SSBN 732(b)


----------



## driver308 (Mar 31, 2011)

Radiofish , good chance you might have been on my ship when i was in that lovely lil country....lol
just did my 4 year hitch , found out i wasnt a good peace time sailor....lol
now i drive an 18 wheeler , and working on my lil 10 acre son to be farm in NW/C missouri


USN 81-85
Gator Navy
LSD-30


----------

